# Thoughts on Turncrafter Commander 12" VS Lathe



## PSNCO (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm looking at upgrading my son's lathe. He has three lathes that we've bought at cheap prices on craigslist: A Rockler Excelsior, a knock off of that and a Wilton mini lathe. The Excelsior has been decent, but the tailstock as a bit of play in it. The knock off was smooth running until he got a taper pen press stuck in it and after banging it out, it seems a it needs some headstock adjustment or bearings. We use the Excelsior and the knock off for drilling and a pen press. He's been using the Wilton for most of his turnings. He loves the variable speed on it and it's a good little basic machine.

I found a Turncrafter 12" that is 1 year old and used very little and looks to be in pristine condition. I can get it for $300. It still has a warranty and will carry over to me. I'd get a Jet or Delta, but they're still a bit out of the price range for what I want.

Any thoughts on this lathe? Is this something a bit better and more reliable than what he has now?


----------



## stonepecker (Nov 5, 2013)

The first lathe we bought was the Delta 46-460.
Never regreted it.


----------



## Olsarge (Nov 5, 2013)

Don't know about the newer 12", but I have an older turncrafterpro 10" that I have been using for over 10 years and just last week replaced the bearings.  Never have had a problem.  new 12" vs sells for about $450 with a $50 dollar delivery charge, so if you can get it for $300 it seems like a good deal.(assuming all is good with the lathe)


----------



## PSNCO (Nov 5, 2013)

stonepecker said:


> The first lathe we bought was the Delta 46-460.
> Never regreted it.


 
This is my predicament....  From the sounds of it, Delta is going under and the 46-460 seems to be dropping in price.  It now can be had for around $650.


----------



## monophoto (Nov 5, 2013)

My response is potentially premature - my new 12" Turncrafter Commander arrived yesterday, and I just finished assembling it.  But my initial reaction is positive.

The technical specifications are not very different from the Delta 46-460 or the Jet 1221VS.  The key differences are:
- it doesn't have a reverse function (there is a fix for that, but not while its under warranty)
-  the indexing has only 12 positions.  Likely not an issue for me
-  the speed range doesn't go as low as the Jet.  Probably not a really big issue, but the range doesn't get down into 'thread-chasing' territory.

In terms of initial reaction, alignment was very simple.  The vertical alignment is bang on right out of the box.  The horizontal alignment required a minor tweak - loosen the four bolts holding down the headstock and twist slightly, took about 90 seconds.  It's quiet, and the attached worklight is convenient.   The position of the controls (on the right) is not what I've become accustomed to, but I'm and adult and can deal with change.  

Assembly was not difficult although the instructions left a lot to the imagination of the person doing the assembly.  Not a real problem - I had to stop and think a couple of times, but that's not a bad thing.  The only difficult things are making the connection to the speed indicator board and assembling the latch for the belt door on the left side - in each case, the amount of space that I had to work in was smaller than my fat hands.

There were some negative comments on another board about QC on this machine. Obviously, I want to wait a few months and make a lot of sawdust before I arrive at any final opinion on that point, but I don't see any immediate problems.  Yes, the 'fit and finish' are not outstanding - but its a tool, not a car.


----------



## PSNCO (Nov 5, 2013)

I think what's a bigger thing for me lately is that I'm getting tired of the "Dad, can you help me with this lathe the _____ is stuck or the ______ won't loosen"  I just want something that isn't a big investment and isn't a pain in the neck to always tweak and "fix".  I'm thinking something newer and near pristine with a warranty might be the best solution.


----------



## plano_harry (Nov 5, 2013)

I have used the Turncrafter Commander and like the digital readout.  Seems like a quality machine.  $300 is a good price for what you get.  

Would I trade my Delta 46-460 for it - no way!  I have used Delta tools for over 50 years and never had to buy a part for one, so I wasn't too concerned about parts.  But my wife thinks worry is a virtue 

Harry


----------



## turncrazy43 (Nov 5, 2013)

I think you will do well with the Turncrafter 12". Price seems very fair as well. I too own a Delta 46-460 and have had great service with it. But with the Delta no longer being produced Parts may become a problem in the future. Price wise the Turncrafter is a good deal. The price is not so high that if you decide to upgrade to a much larger machine latter on you won't have the whole farm invested.
_______________________________________________________
Everyday I'm vertical is a great day


----------



## PSNCO (Nov 5, 2013)

Well, I've pretty much committed to buy the Turncrafter.  The knockoff Excelsior lathe is going on craigslist.  The Excelsior is getting a new belt put on this weekend and the Wilton that I bought for $40 is staying.  My son will get the Turncrafter for Christmas.  The Excelsior will be relegated to drilling and buffing and since I have the extension bed, I'll be using it for spindles.  The Wilton will stay at the ready as the boy loves that lathe for some reason.


----------



## LagniappeRob (Nov 5, 2013)

See if it's on Amazon.  PSI does sell some stuff there including lathes, and often cheaper than their own site - plus cheaper shipping (or free if you have Prime).

Edit - 
Well looks like the 10 is on there but not the 12".  Here's a link to all PSI products on Amazon if others are interested:  
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_pg_1?rh=n:228013,p_4:PSI+Woodworking


----------



## Adillo303 (Nov 5, 2013)

I have that lathe. Turncrafter 12. I have used it for two years and still have it.

My biggest turning was a 32" long 3" around ravioli roller out of hard white maple. I had to buy a bed extender for that. I have done, maybe, 200 pens, quite a few razors, etc. It is still humming along.

I did get a Jet 1642 EVS-2 this spring. A deal came along that I could not pass up. I am keeping the Turncrafter as well. It is a fine MIDI lathe.


----------



## PMBROTH.NY (Apr 4, 2014)

Hello the Turncraft commander speed can be adjusted.  I have mine go down to "0" and the upper end not that I need t, but now goes to 5000.   I know this because when I first got mine it would not go lower than 350, I called tech support and they told me about the lower adjustment and the upper adjustment.  

Brian


----------



## PMBROTH.NY (Apr 4, 2014)

monophoto said:


> My response is potentially premature - my new 12" Turncrafter Commander arrived yesterday, and I just finished assembling it.  But my initial reaction is positive.
> 
> The technical specifications are not very different from the Delta 46-460 or the Jet 1221VS.  The key differences are:
> - it doesn't have a reverse function (there is a fix for that, but not while its under warranty)
> ...


Hello the Turncraft commander speed can be adjusted.  I have mine go down to "0" and the upper end not that I need t, but now goes to 5000.   I know this because when I first got mine it would not go lower than 350, I called tech support and they told me about the lower adjustment and the upper adjustment.  

Brian


----------



## PMBROTH.NY (Jun 21, 2017)

I just added a reverse switch to the lathe for doing sanding   I use this lathe just for pens.  It is solid and works well. Have not had any issues


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## The Falcons Quill (Jun 21, 2017)

I had received and old used Turncrafter as a graduation gift many years ago, its a 10 inch, still runs great, makes a bit of a whine, i mostly use it for finishing or making small projects so i dont have to keep switching mandrels or chucks.Also i think the Turncrafters are only Morse Taper #1, so when expanding on attachments they are hard to find or you need to buy additional adapters. The threads per inch are importnat too for attachments, my turncratfer was 5/8" x 16TPI, most attachments are 1" or 1 1/4" x 8TPI.

I eventually bought a Rikon 70-220VSR Midi lathe, so quiet and so much power. I think it was on sale for like $500-$550. Its worth the investment in the long run.


----------



## monophoto (Jun 21, 2017)

The Falcons Quill said:


> Also i think the Turncrafters are only Morse Taper #1, so when expanding on attachments they are hard to find or you need to buy additional adapters.



Current model Turncrafters are all 1x8tpi, MT2


----------



## monophoto (Jun 21, 2017)

PMBROTH.NY said:


> I just added a reverse switch to the lathe for doing sanding   I use this lathe just for pens.  It is solid and works well. Have not had any issues



Can you provide more details on this mod?

Thanks


----------



## PMBROTH.NY (Jun 21, 2017)

Hello,

Firstly I purchased the following toggle switch

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001PNHBW6/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


You  place the switch between the the power out to the motor and the connectors on the board.  You need two extra wires (I used two 6" approximate pieces) with connectors, (I used some I had in my workshop, standard terminal crimp type, you will see what I mean when you open the power box up.  Just make sure you disconnect the power and the motor first.  Look for the cable  that comes from the motor into the box(It splits off into 2 wires) , these wires will be connected to the motor connection as outlined in the drawing I attached (just make sure you know which one is positive and which is negative and connect accordingly).  

You connect the power from the board (That you disconnected the motor wires from) to the switch where is says dc in.  The plus and negative are labeled on the control board that you unplug the motor wires from. The whole mod takes only a few minutes.  It took me longer where to decide to place the switch, I did not want to mount it outside the control box.  I then drilled a whole next to the speed control to mount the switch.  NEVER switch the direction of the lathe while it is moving.  WAIT till it stops then flip the switch down or up to the required direction.  The center point of the switch think of as neutral,.   I then printed two labels using a label maker (FWD, REV) and placed accordingly.  If you have questions just ping me pmbroth.ny@gmail.,com

Brian


----------



## Marmotjr (Jun 21, 2017)

I might just install this mod.   Picking the dang thing up to turn it around when I'm hollowing just gets old.


----------



## Marmotjr (Jun 21, 2017)

PMBROTH.NY said:


> Hello the Turncraft commander speed can be adjusted.  I have mine go down to "0" and the upper end not that I need t, but now goes to 5000.   I know this because when I first got mine it would not go lower than 350, I called tech support and they told me about the lower adjustment and the upper adjustment.
> 
> Brian



Mine will go, in low gear, 0, and then 400-2000.  In high gear, it will go 0, 600-4000.  

Are you saying you can get yours to go 0-5000?  So you can have it go 50 or 150 rpm if you choose?


----------



## skybiker (Jun 21, 2017)

I have the Commander 12" VS, it's been a very solid lathe, I haven't had any issues with it at all.  The built in light is a nice feature, I added the Rockler pen turning vacuum attachment and that works really good!  I mostly turn pens, but do a few larger things on it, never had an issue.  I also drill some of the more sensitive blanks on it, if I need more accurate drilling.


----------



## skybiker (Jun 21, 2017)

PMBROTH.NY said:


> Hello the Turncraft commander speed can be adjusted.  I have mine go down to "0" and the upper end not that I need t, but now goes to 5000.   I know this because when I first got mine it would not go lower than 350, I called tech support and they told me about the lower adjustment and the upper adjustment.
> 
> Brian



Do you have any info on this mod?  That would be something I'd love to do!


----------



## PMBROTH.NY (Jun 21, 2017)

Marmotjr said:


> PMBROTH.NY said:
> 
> 
> > Hello the Turncraft commander speed can be adjusted.  I have mine go down to "0" and the upper end not that I need t, but now goes to 5000.   I know this because when I first got mine it would not go lower than 350, I called tech support and they told me about the lower adjustment and the upper adjustment.
> ...





Yes.     Mine is the variable speed model.


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Marmotjr (Jun 21, 2017)

PMBROTH.NY said:


> Marmotjr said:
> 
> 
> > PMBROTH.NY said:
> ...



Please explain how you got that mod to work?   I have the VS too.


----------



## monophoto (Jun 21, 2017)

I have also tweaked the settings on my Turncrafter to get a range of about 150-1800 on the low speed pulley, and about 300-3600 on the high speed pulley.  Other ranges are possible, but these meet my needs.

There are three potentiometers inside the controller, marked L, H, and F.  L controls the low end of the speed range while H sets the high end.  I don't know what F does.  

To tweak the range, you must remove and open the controller box with the lathe powered and running.  THAT IS POTENTIALLY DANGEROUS!   You could hurt yourself, and you could damage the controller.  Proceed at your own risk.

Use a small screwdrivers  to make small adjustments on L and H, using the onboard tachometer to see what speed you are getting.  Set the speed range on the low speed pulley - changing pulleys will cause the range to double.

When I spoke with customer service they offered two warnings:
1.  Don't adjust F.
2.  Don't allow the metal cover to come in contact with the heat sink.


----------



## KenV (Jun 21, 2017)

As one lowers the speed on the brushed dc motors the torque drops off quickly.  

At very slow speeds there is not much umph!  Not a problem as long as you expect low torque.


----------



## Marmotjr (Jun 22, 2017)

monophoto said:


> When I spoke with customer service they offered two warnings:
> 1.  Don't adjust F.
> 2.  Don't allow the metal cover to come in contact with the heat sink.


3. Don't cross the streams!

Thank you sir!


----------



## Jamespz03 (Jun 22, 2017)

Marmotjr said:


> 3. Don't cross the streams!
> Thank you sir!



Dogs and cats, living together.


----------



## monophoto (Jun 23, 2017)

I posted initial thoughts on my (then) new 12" Turncrafter two days after I unpacked it in 2013.  After almost four years, I can add some additional points.  Let me hasten to say that my overall impression is still very positive - this is a good machine.  I made a decision to buy this lathe after a very careful comparison of four different midis (the 12" Turncrafter, the Delta 46-460, the Jet 1221, and a Nova).  I created a spreadsheet that listed the specifications of these four machines so that I could clearly see how that stacked up against each other.  Frankly, there was a personal factor that was important to me (footprint - I wanted to use with an existing bench), so other people could see the same comparison and draw different conclusions.  That said, Fine Working Magazine did rate the 12" Turncrafter as a best buy in its comparison of midi-lathes.

Having used the machine for almost four years, I have developed a few opinions.  Most are picky issues that really don't amount to very much - things that one can easily learn to work with or around.

1.  The base of the tailstock is very slightly smaller than the gap between the bedways, resulting in a tendency for the tailstock to twist.  Normally this is not an issue, but it can cause some sloppiness when drilling.  The solution is simple - use a skew to turn a very slight dimple in the workpiece, and center the bit on that dimple before locking down the tailstock.
2.  There is an indexing feature that I rarely use.  It is tempting to use it as a spindle lock, but it's not designed for that purpose.  The indexing wheel is plastic, and using it as a spindle lock will cause teeth to break off that wheel (DAKHIKT).  Others have also had this experience, and there is a YouTube video showing how to replace the wheel.  Presumably, PSI sells replacement wheels as repair parts.  By the way, they also sell replacement belts (they come in a set of two) - they are not in the catalog and you have to call customer service.  I bought a pair just in case, but I've not had to replace a belt yet.
3.  The speed range 'out of the box' is fine for ordinary turning, and it is a very simple matter to tweak the range if you want to do something specialized (such as thread-chasing).
4.  There is no reversing function, and there is a hack for that also.
5.  If you tighten a chuck too much, its hard to remove because there is no spindle lock,   I have found that a channel lock wrench can be used on the hub of the handwheel to apply additional torque to help break loose a stuck chuck.  A better solution would be to modify the design to have hole in the spindle so that the knockout bar can be used to apply additional torque to break loose a stuck chuck.
6.  Like many midi lathes, the motor is directly below the bedways.  The result is that sawdust and woodchips collect on top of the motor.  I have a small brush that fits between the bedways that I used to knock off the accumulated sawdust.  One has to be careful about applying finishes to a piece on the lathe because of the tendency for the finish to drop down on top of the motor, essentially gluing sawdust onto the motor housing.
7.  If the set screw that locks the tailstock ram is loosened too much, the ram can twist in its housing.  Then, if you try to tighten the lock, it will catch the edge of the channel machined into the ram leaving nicks that then cause the ram to bind as it moves in or out of the tailstock.  The solution is to periodically disassemble the tailstock and use a file to clean up the edge of the channel.  
8.  The 12" Turncrafter comes with two tool rests.  I use the shorter rest far more than the longer rest (just the nature of what I do), but the shorter rest is still sometimes too long, and PSI doesn't offer a shorter aftermarket rest.  One option is to contact Rick Herrell; another is a shop-made rest.
9.  There is an access door in headstock to get to the lower pulley.  This access door has closure that involves a black knob that attaches to a spring-loaded screw.  Unfortunately, that knob can easily become detached from the screw and fall into the shavings on the floor under the lathe where it disappears forever (DAMHIKT either).  I had to make a replacement knob by embedding a nut in a turning - it's large enough, and is light in color so it won't get lost.

By the way, the King Canada 1218 lathe sold in Canada appears to be the same machine only painted a different color.

Bottom line - for the money, this is a very good lathe.


----------



## monophoto (Jun 24, 2017)

One final comment - I mentioned that the 12" Turncrafter appears to be identical to the King Canada 1218VS lathe sold in Canada except that the King machine is gray while the PSI machine is red.

If you do a search for the King Canada web page, there is a video discussing the machine that clearly shows a forward-reverse switch on the front of the speed control box.  Is this a hint of the next enhancement in this design?????


----------

